# Husqy vs Stihl (50cc and 60cc) advice



## ampamp (Feb 1, 2012)

I see a lot of posts that say I donâ€™t want to start anything with the whole Husqvarna vs. Stihl debate, but Iâ€™m afraid this post will, but Iâ€™m actually anxious to see the banter and hear the opinions.  So bring â€˜em on!  This comes from me since Iâ€™m in the market for a 60cc saw.  I have more familiarity with Husqy and am prtial to them, but I wouldnâ€™t be opposed to trying Stihl.  Part of my issue is this whole pro vs not pro saw thing.  Iâ€™m more familiar with 50cc saws, but have used and owned the rest as well.  Iâ€™ve compared a Husqy 350 and I canâ€™t really see the difference in performance in the 346XP.  So it revs higherâ€¦.ok, great!  Not sure thatâ€™s buying me that much.  Yet, the 350 (now 450) is the â€œlandownerâ€ version or non-pro saw that everyone turns their nose up on.  I donâ€™t get it.  I do understand the 346 has the magnesium crankcase, etcâ€¦.so is that why itâ€™s ~$150 more?  This is coming from a guy who is bias to Husqy.  Performance differenceâ€¦.Iâ€™m not seeing it (450/350: 11.2#, 3.2hp, 50.2cc vs. the 346xp: 11#, 3.7hp, 50.1hp).  I know thereâ€™s more data to look at than just this, but running both through woodâ€¦..Iâ€™m not seeing a difference.  So back to the pro vs non pro.  I never thought Stihl had that issue (theyâ€™re suppose to be the bestâ€¦all models are great)â€¦.guess what..they do.  I think they call it a mid range saw vs. a pro saw in the catalog (or online)â€¦â€¦.i.e MS270 (~$450)â€¦..vs MS261P, ~$550.  The stats on these saws are pretty close.  More plastic parts internal to the motor?  The examples are endless.  I know thereâ€™s some rev boost, autotune, etc options that drive price too, but really.  I want a saw that will last and perform.  Why so many choicesâ€¦and are they that different.  The 350/450 vs 346xp was the easiest to pick on since Iâ€™ve had both in my hands and used plenty.  Another example could be 555, 357xp,562xp, MS362.   Wouldnâ€™t mind to hear opinions both sets of those saws, but Iâ€™m also trying to figure out what a good ~60cc saw would be.  Both the 350 as well as 346xp tend to bog down just a bit,â€¦.was thinking a slightly larger saw would do the trick.  Any ideas?  Is there a 60cc pro saw that could run a mainly 18" or maybe a 20â€ bar that is $600 or less new?  Husqy 555â€¦..oh not pro, yet it has the metal cranckcase.  I like quality and performance and will pay for itâ€¦..I just need to see it.  Looking forward to the advice.  By the wayâ€¦.I cut a lot of firewood and manage a fair bit of property as wellâ€¦.so the saw will get used very often and generally for a long period of time.  Thanks


----------



## mayhem (Feb 1, 2012)

You don't think a nearly 20% greater power output from the same displacement in the 346 versus the 450 is significant?

Stihl has the exact same issues and difference between their model ranges as Husy does.    They have more plasticy, more difficult to service homeowner grade saws and they have more metal content, servicable pro saws.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 1, 2012)

"555, 357xp,562xp, MS362"

You will likely never regret buying any of these. Go to your dealer and check them out (physically handle them), make a choice and don't look back.


----------



## zzr7ky (Feb 1, 2012)

More power = less time in each cut... I'll go for it nearly every time because it's a multiplier, it keeps paying you back year after year.

When I was in the same boat I went with the Dolmar 5100 but had the Hsky 348, and 353 on my list, I just ran into the Dolmar first at a great price.

When in needed a 60CC class saw I ran into the Makita/Domar 6400 and it has done everything I've asked.  I'm still considering replacing the piston and cylinder to a factory 79CC unit but the damn thing runs great and the big trees are not really a problem.  I got the Makita 6401 used for <$300 from Home Depot off rental.  I'd do it again if I could find another.

I've cut plenty of timber with others and the Dolmars have earned their keep.  Husky, Stihl, Dolmar are boringly reliable.  Dolmar 64CC should come in at your number. Check Baileys...

You can test drive the Makita at Home Despot Rental... Not all stores from what I hear.

Enjoy!


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 2, 2012)

May want to look at the 359 too.   I ended up there after contemplating the 346xp for a while.  The 359 has been a great saw to run in the big wood.  Turns the 24 inch bar/chain just fine.  Got mine just prior to some increases, but still can be found for around 500.


----------



## ampamp (Feb 2, 2012)

mayhem.....i see your point....I really do.   The math works in terms of 20% more power output, but the saw certainly doesn't act like 20% more in wood.  Not trying to argue with ya, I'm just not seeing it in the saw performance.  I think the saw revs higher though....I think they say 13000 - 14000 range.  Now, either saw is a damn good saw without a doubt.  But when comparing them (in use) the differneces aren't 20%.  Just my opinion of course.

Hopefully others will chime in too on these and the 60cc guys as well.  Thanks.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 2, 2012)

is husky that one the home depot sells? orange and white i think?


----------



## Sawmillman (Feb 2, 2012)

Husky vs. Stihl... Id say for you it would be the one with a honest close by dealer.For me that means husky, been running them just about 30 years and have been buying my saws at the same place.Good service no exuses,no wating for parts.I run a 372 most of the time good power to weight ratio,balance is reasonable, it runs a 24" bar ok and you can work with it all day with ease."Homeower" saws are really meant for ocassional use, and will wear you and themselves out.I would recommend a bottom tier pro saw in a Husky that would be s 365,( and even this wont really do well with a 24" bar).Try some out at your dealer see whats feels right for you,and get him to cut you some slack on the new chaps and hat ;-)


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Husqvarna 20" 55.5cc Gas Chain Saw

Item #: 192741 |  Model #: 455 RANCHER

4.74 / 5 530 Reviews

$482.00 

is that a good saw? lowes carrys it, was 399$ tell i put in my zipcode then the price changed to 482!!


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 2, 2012)

the Stihl 056 any good?


----------



## FGZ (Feb 2, 2012)

I just went through this process, except I had less chainsaw experience to start with than you do. I settled in on a 6 month old MS362 for about $200 off retail. First I was looking for a 70cc, then I decided that was bigger than I needed. So far I only have a few hours on the 362 and like it a lot - it feels as smooth as the borrowed 40cc Husky that I used all summer and pulls the 20" b/c really well. 

Used 362's will run you around $450 or $500 in our area, and 361's will be a little less...but not much - they're still quite popular even though they're older.
Research arboristsite.com for info about specific models. 
One of the first bits of advice you'll find A LOT about choosing a brand is to choose a good dealer nearest you, and go with their brand.  That's what I did, glad I did after spending an hour with the guy, getting all sorts of help, and he didn't even sell me the saw. 

That's all I can come up with at the moment...


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep, pro saw + good dealer = many years of happy cutting. A C


----------



## perchin (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure about their pro models, but I love husky's unbeatable anti-vibration. It took me a long time to decide between stihl and husky as my local dealer sells both. I just couldn't decide, and in the end it was the anti-vibe that won me over... I wouldn't ever change now.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 2, 2012)

amp said:
			
		

> mayhem.....i see your point....I really do.   The math works in terms of 20% more power output, but the saw certainly doesn't act like 20% more in wood.  Not trying to argue with ya, I'm just not seeing it in the saw performance.  I think the saw revs higher though....I think they say 13000 - 14000 range.  Now, either saw is a damn good saw without a doubt.  But when comparing them (in use) the differneces aren't 20%.  Just my opinion of course.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in too on these and the 60cc guys as well.  Thanks.



Like many, you're crossing up max unloaded rpm and peak power rpm. The former is typically much higher. Most modern saws peak between 9K & 10K. Dynamic loads on engine innards are proportional to square of speed; thus extreme speeds make life short. Pro Husqys peak power typically about 1K higher rpm than prosumer.

After all the arm-waving, the edge on the cutters can be worth lots more than 20%.


----------



## CTYank (Feb 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> Husqvarna 20" 55.5cc Gas Chain Saw
> 
> Item #: 192741 |  Model #: 455 RANCHER
> 
> ...



Can be had for ~$320, factory refurb, f.o.b. anywhere in USA. Got one, works great for me. DAGS.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 2, 2012)

Husqvarna 357XP/359  are the same owner's manual. Big price difference. Pretty close to the same saw.
Part:
http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2001_AAaa/HUSI2001_AAaa__1062606-62.pdf

For me it was between the 460 Rancher & 359, I got the 359.
Haven't ran it through it's paces yet, 2 gallons thru it.  Sure an upgrade from my 30 yr old Husq 61.
Happy with it so far.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> the Stihl 056 any good?



056 is a 90+cc beast. Found a deal on one?


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 2, 2012)

"I like quality and performance and will pay for it."
"I cut a lot of firewood and manage a fair bit of property."
"the saw will get used very often and generally for [a] long period of time."

You're into a pro saw, and, running an 18 or 20", 60cc. or larger.  Stihl 362 or Husky 562 (not sure if they've worked the bugs out, but worth a look).

There: I just saved you a whole bunch 'a time.

S


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 2, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Husqvarna 357XP/359  are the same owner's manual. Big price difference. Pretty close to the same saw.
> Part:
> http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2001_AAaa/HUSI2001_AAaa__1062606-62.pdf
> 
> ...



I found the same arguement when I made the decision on the 359.  I believe the crank is different and the hp was a bit lower on the 359, but everything else looked the same.  I love my 359.  It has been the best money spent on the wood processing so far.  Made me 100% more productive based on time vs the old Wild Thing.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 2, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> Husqvarna 20" 55.5cc Gas Chain Saw
> 
> Item #: 192741 |  Model #: 455 RANCHER
> 
> ...



Comparable to the stihl 290 farm boss. Check vminnovations for a refurbed one at much cheaper price.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 2, 2012)

amp said:
			
		

> mayhem.....i see your point....I really do.   The math works in terms of 20% more power output, but the saw certainly doesn't act like 20% more in wood.  Not trying to argue with ya, I'm just not seeing it in the saw performance.  I think the saw revs higher though....I think they say 13000 - 14000 range.  Now, either saw is a damn good saw without a doubt.  But when comparing them (in use) the differneces aren't 20%.  Just my opinion of course.
> 
> Hopefully others will chime in too on these and the 60cc guys as well.  Thanks.



I also own a Husky 359 and its my go to saw.  Both have been great saws, but the 359 gets the nod from me every time.  

I can't quite tell from your posts, have you actually used these saws in back to back cuts in the same wood or are you basing your opinion on youtube videos and hard numbers?  

I agree that a 20% power increase does not necessarily equal a 20% reduction in the cut...like a car with a 20% horsepower boost is not necessarily going to reduce its 0-60 time by 20%.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 2, 2012)

I avoided this thread for a few days on purpose. But heck I decided to read anyway. I'll tell you what the whole Husky 346 thing is about. Its probably the saw with the most power left on the plate. My PP346 is 40% over stock and I consider mine a slow one compared to some that are there now. Anyone wanting to see it for yourelf come to my GTG advertised in this forum and you can run it for yourself. BTW if they come, there will be 2 more there that are the NE series that are faster than mine. Its like have a light sabre in your hand.
I had an Eric Copsey 357 (sold it a few yrs back) that was even faster but I used it strickly for race.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 2, 2012)

they are both orange so it does not matter


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 2, 2012)

best 60cc saw out of the box yet,only time will tell. standard 3/8's pitch large chisel cutter saw chain.
        346XP new edition 50cc saw small .325 pitch small chisel cutter saw chain,best ever- soon to be discontinued-


----------



## ironpony (Feb 2, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> best 60cc saw out of the box yet,only time will tell. standard 3/8's pitch large chisel cutter saw chain.
> 346XP new edition 50cc saw small .325 pitch small chisel cutter saw chain,best ever- soon to be discontinued-




is that one of them new chinese knock offs???


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 2, 2012)

About 10 years and 60 or so cords of mid Kentucky hardwoods, dropped and bucked with my 359xp. No complaints at all. Ran it almost non-stop for three days after the '09 ice storm, never a hiccup.


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 2, 2012)

ironpony said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not quite


----------



## smokinj (Feb 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats a hot looking saw!


----------



## deranged (Feb 2, 2012)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> 346XP new edition 50cc saw small .325 pitch small chisel cutter saw chain,best ever- *soon to be discontinued*-




ARgh, say it aint so.  Just when I have the next saw picked out...


----------



## mayhem (Feb 2, 2012)

Get em while they're hot!


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 2, 2012)

deranged said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to worry, here's its replacement. Click a few to the right and you'll see the 543XP, which will probably be a little light sabre like the 242XP was.

http://www.husqvarna.com/dk/forest/products/xp-saws/550-xp/


----------



## deranged (Feb 2, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> deranged said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the link.  As long as I can get my little 445 to last me a while longer I'll be set.


----------



## hemlock (Feb 2, 2012)

Try and gey your hands on an old 262xp and never look back.


----------



## ampamp (Feb 3, 2012)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Husqvarna 357XP/359  are the same owner's manual. Big price difference. Pretty close to the same saw.
> Part:
> http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2001_AAaa/HUSI2001_AAaa__1062606-62.pdf
> 
> ...



So is there a lot different between the 357xp and 359?  Looks like the 359 is 59.0cc / 3.9hp and the 357xp 56.5cc / 4.4hp.  I would guess the xp has the metal crankcase.  I'm also guessing this would cut a bit easier (no bogging down) compared to the 346xp or 350 I used?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 3, 2012)

amp said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



357XP is the next step up from the 346XP.  The 350 doesn't even play in the same league as the 346XP once you get your hands on it and sink the bar in a log.  If you're looking at the 357XP you should know that one, it's on that soon to be discontinued list and the 562XP is it's replacement and two, the Stihl MS361 or MS362 are a bit more saw for less $$ in _stock_ form.  Once the mods begin for the 357XP tho, all bets are off!


----------



## bogydave (Feb 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> amp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



different piston & stroke, cat muffler on 359. Some say change out the cat muffler to a non cat, saws are pretty even then, Maybe true. 
Might try it after warranty runs out.
Looked hard at the Stihls , great saws. Weight, gas & oil caps & my round sizing measuring pole that I hook to the bar didn't work on Stihl, no hole near the tip.
Was between 359 VS 460:
359 Lighter weight, easy starting, (compression release for starting) make it a better "Old Man's saw". This year I hope to get it broke in good & see if it matches up or exceeds  the old 61.
Got it with 3/8 (.375)" chain .050 X 20" bar. Same as old saw.
blue knob is compression release:


----------



## nyyfan (Feb 3, 2012)

I was in the market for a new saw a few weeks ago.  I looked for two weeks straight at stihl 290, 270 & 311, husky 450, 455, 460 and 346xp, jonsered 5120 I think and the dolmar 5100 and 5105 saws.  When it all came down to it, I chose the 346xp and after two days of cutting I have to say I am really happy with my decision.  The weight to power ratio is great and even though a pro model saw might be overkill I know that since I take good care of my equipment I should have this saw for a very long time.  Plus my dealer is 5 mins from my house and they give great service.  My second choice was the dolmar and if you have a dealer near by I would say definetley give it a good look.  I didn't know that the 346xp is going to be discontinued and and am kinda curious about their replacement for it.  Oh well.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

amp said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



359 and 357xp use almost all the same parts, the p&c in the 357 are different and thats where the main differences are that are getting you the higher power rating and rev limit.  The 359 is a hell of a firewood saw and has all of the pro components that everyone always looks for (magnesium crankcase, etc.).  Additionally its regarded as one of the most responsive saws to mild (and some not so mild) mods like a muffler mod, porting, base gasket removal, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrO8pKjY5dc


----------



## mecreature (Feb 3, 2012)

that 359 video sure gets the point across.

That 562 is nice looking, really nice looking.
I wonder if some of the other XPs will take on that look?


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

I for one have never been crazy about the orange with silver trim Husky saws, but that 562 is something else.  Like the new color scheme, but I sitll prefer the all orange cases myself.


----------



## ampamp (Feb 3, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> amp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you mean that the 350 doesn't even play in the same league as the 357XP.  I only say that because the old 350 (now 450) is really not that different from the 346xp. I know the magnesium crankcase and no loose bolts on the cover.  I'm guessing that's worth the extra $150.  The hp is a little better, but as I said in an earlier post.....not sure if I'm seeing it when I put both saws in wood.  They cut about quickly as each other and they both bog down just a bit if you accidentaly push down into the wood too much by accident.  Seems you fix that with a bigger saw (~60cc).


----------



## mayhem (Feb 3, 2012)

> Iâ€™m guessing you mean that the 350 doesnâ€™t even play in the same league as the 357XP.  I only say that because the old 350 (now 450) is really not that different from the 346xp.



Again, close to 20% difference in power output between the 450 and 346.  This is like saying theres not much difference between an V-6 Mustang and a GT.  Its a completely different saw.



> They cut about quickly as each other and they both bog down just a bit if you accidentaly push down into the wood too much by accident.



Have you used both of these saws in back to back cuts?  I just really find it hard to swallow this statement but I have to be fair and no, I have not used both of them personally.  I have used a 455 Rancher back to back with my 359, both 20" b&c with fresh chains in 15" red oak (same log).  Not quite a 10% difference in power rating according to Husky's website and it was night and day between the two.  The 359 ate the 455 for breakfast in the cut and it was noticably lighter to boot.  Any saw can get bogged down in the cut if you push hard on it...in my test the 455 bogged much easier than the 359 ...just took a light push in the middle of the cut and it would grab, the 359 could get bogged at the same point, but you had to want to do it.

If you've done this cutting yourslf I'm thinking there was something wrong with the 346 you were using, can you tell us more about how you did the testing?  The difference between a 450 and a 346XP should be VERY noticable.

At any rate, for the type of work you're describing way back on page 1, I don't think a 50cc saw if the best tool for you, ou'll be a lot happier with a 60cc saw, a 70cc saw like the 372XP is what a lot of people seem to really like for long term, heavy use for land maintenance and heavy firewooding...but the budget's got to stop at some point.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ampamp (Feb 3, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> > Iâ€™m guessing you mean that the 350 doesnâ€™t even play in the same league as the 357XP.  I only say that because the old 350 (now 450) is really not that different from the 346xp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good info to hear so no worries.  I know any saw will bog down if you lean on it for sure, it's just with a 50cc saw (such as the 350/450/346xp) it seems to do it pretty easily.  you have watch it or will bog down a bit.  don't want to dwell on this so much...just looking for a saw that might not be so touchy.  Maybe a need a higher torque saw...you know.  I've used both 350, 346xp.....same wood......multiple cuts...actually have used them during the fair bit of day.  I'm just saying I'm not seeing this huge difference between these 50cc saws.  It sounds like the components are better in the 346 and maybe that allows for higher rpms...higher hp, but not seeing anything hugely noticeable.  I think you can only ring so much out of a 50cc saw.....just like you can only ring so much out of a 60, 70, etc cc saw.  
I'm still not sure what saw or combination to go with ultimately.  I like the wieght of the 357xp (56.6cc / 4.4hp) is 12.1 lbs.....and I'm use to 11 or so lbs so this might be the ticket.  The MS362 is 13 lbs so we're starting to creap up on weight.


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 3, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> deranged said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either a 357 or a new 555 and you'll leave the others behind in a pile of saw dust! :cheese:   I was going to p/u a 555 this weekend, but I put my back out the other night at work...need to let it heal, and don't need a new saw staring at me all weekend...taunting me! :gulp:


----------



## ampamp (Feb 3, 2012)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone use a Husqy 365.  A dealer friend of mine says they're quite a saw....maybe doesn't meet California emissions, but is saw real comparable to the 372 actaully.  Magnesium crankcase, 13 lbs, I think 65cc and 4.6hp.  Really wanted to stay with a pro saw and not beyond 12 lbs, but this might be worth considering.


----------



## Sawmillman (Feb 4, 2012)

Sawmillman said:
			
		

> Husky vs. Stihl... Id say for you it would be the one with a honest close by dealer.For me that means husky, been running them just about 30 years and have been buying my saws at the same place.Good service no exuses,no wating for parts.I run a 372 most of the time good power to weight ratio,balance is reasonable, it runs a 24" bar ok and you can work with it all day with ease."Homeower" saws are really meant for ocassional use, and will wear you and themselves out.I would recommend a bottom tier pro saw in a Husky that would be s 365,( and even this wont really do well with a 24" bar).Try some out at your dealer see whats feels right for you,and get him to cut you some slack on the new chaps and hat ;-)



    I have a Husky 365 its probably 6-7 years old very nice saw it weighs 13#and would be an excellent choice for a first pro saw.... A Jonsered 2165 which is the same manufacturer(Husqvarna/Jonsered)and basicaly same saw will be cheaper ...its not orange.I have not run one of these: but I did run a jonsered 2171 this past june (it was brand new  )on a diaster relife team here in MA. and what a sweetheart much better than my Husky 372....That 2171 was bought for 650 then ;there was a special promotion....


----------



## MarkinNC (Feb 4, 2012)

If I already had a 50cc saw I would jump to a 70cc saw.  Put a short bar on the 50cc saw for limbing etc and use the 70cc saw for bigger wood. Stihl or Husky really does not matter.  Two of the saws I have are time tested by men who run them 5 days a week and that is why they are sought after: they are good and durable saws.  I want my stuff to work.  Some folks are perfectly happy with non professional tools but I am not one of them.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 4, 2012)

Sawmillman said:
			
		

> I did run a jonsered 2171 this past june (it was brand new  )on a diaster relife team here in MA. and what a sweetheart much better than my Husky 372....That 2171 was bought for 650 then ;there was a special promotion....



I'm curious what is "much better" than the 372?  Thought it was same saw with a straight handle bar, different color, and different stickers.

I bought my dad who was giving me lots of free firewood a 372 for $530.  Of course that was the 2nd or 3rd time (of 7 or 8 now) they were discontinued.  LoL

Every size saw has one thing it is ideal at, but they will usually work for bigger/smaller stuff as well.  I could buck 30" rounds with a 40cc saw, but it would wear me out.  I could limb a tree with an 80cc saw, but it would wear me out.


----------



## Sawmillman (Feb 4, 2012)

KarlP said:
			
		

> Sawmillman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    My 372 is 10 years plus old the 2171 was brand new.... so there has been some advancements #1 balance #2 chain speed is very fast...like oh my #3 the air dam set up is much better....  #4 the price a 2171 /372 is the same saw so why is the 2171 $100 cheaper? IM trying to come up with a reason why I need another saw  :red:


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 4, 2012)

To the op, I have to agree with Mark above, 50cc is a limb/light cutting saw, 70cc is a firewood saw, 90cc+ is a milling saw, 120cc plus is really a cool & loud saw. 
A C


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is a deal 300$ with no bar or chain?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 7, 2012)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you need a 90cc saw...
If it's in very good condition, running, with no issues/flaws...

Then yeah $300 is fair IMO.  Keep in mind that a big bar (28"+) and a couple chains will prolly total over $100.

Make it $250 and it'd be real hard to pass up I think.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?rt=nc&_nkw=Stihl+056&_sop=16


----------



## ampamp (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the information.  I figured this post would yield some good conversation...it did.  My local dealer is close and carries both Husqy and Stihl....so I will get one of those (would have anyway).  I'm going to stop down and take a look (and feel) the saws I'm interested in.  I'm leaning toward the 357XP almost entirely now just because of the lightness (12.1 lbs), and I think the saw will obviously handle a bigger bar....I may use this as my big saw even though it's mid at best.  It gets me thinking though, I might as well stick around the 50cc saw for my small saw and probably jump to this bigger saw for my firewood saw (65-70cc) as many have suggested.  Anyway, the saws on the table are the following in order of what I think I like the most for a firewood saw.  Of course...opinions welcome.

1. 357xp
2. MS362
3. 562xp
4. 365
5. 359

555 off list since it's not really been proven in my area too much


----------



## mecreature (Feb 7, 2012)

1. MS362
2. 362xp
3. 357xp
4. 365
5. 359

JMO

that jump to the 365 would be sweet but I bet those others feel better by far. the XPs especially.
the 362xp looks good on paper if you are already spending that much on the 357.


----------



## mayhem (Feb 7, 2012)

Husky doesn't list a 365 on their website as a current or recently discontinued model.    When was it produced?

357xp is rated up to a 24' bar as is the 359, though I note that the website specs show a 20" as the current recommended max.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 7, 2012)

OK here is the deal. Get your hands on a new or used 346XP. I'll give you Dan Henry's #. Send him your saw. You will thank me, trust me! If you like the idea of carrying around a saw as light as a 346 with nearly the power of stock 372. Runs 3/8 full comp chain and pulls it like no saw you've ever ran before. You will have to run 100+ octane fuel though. I just run AvGas in mine. No problems with it 4 yrs later.


----------



## greythorn3 (Feb 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> greythorn3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you put a 16" bar on them?


----------



## ampamp (Feb 8, 2012)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Husky doesn't list a 365 on their website as a current or recently discontinued model.    When was it produced?
> 
> 357xp is rated up to a 24' bar as is the 359, though I note that the website specs show a 20" as the current recommended max.



The 365 isn't available everywhere since it fails emissions....I think in California.  I know a dealer who has them....just wanted to go with a pro saw.......


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 1, 2012)

well whats a good saw i will love and not regret buying, im gonna start looking to buy soon.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 1, 2012)

555 is the nicest starting and running saw I have ever had the pleasure of operating.  266 has a bit more torque, but can be a pia to start compared to the new one!


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> 555 is the nicest starting and running saw I have ever had the pleasure of operating.  266 has a bit more torque, but can be a pia to start compared to the new one!



Ever rebuild the 266 carb?


----------



## greythorn3 (Mar 1, 2012)

the 455 rancher is 482$ here. i dont know if its worth it.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 1, 2012)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> KodiakII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  It has always been a pia to start.  Should have had a decompressor...it is really stout to pull over.  Dealer knew I had it and warned me about ripping the cord out of the 555, as I was used to pulling on the 266.


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 1, 2012)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I new pump diaphragm may cut down on the number of times you have to pull it over cold....then all saws should be 1 pullers warm.


----------

